# Knowing that this is my last day with Nui and Ginko is hard :(



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Tomorrow at 2pm the traveling vet is coming to my home to pts my two elderly females. 

Today I'm just letting them free range my bedroom all day with me in the bed. Mr. Riana is stuck with dishes and dealing with the electrician. 

It's been a wonderful two and a half years with them and I'm heart broken to let them go while they still have energy but I don't want them to suffer more than they already are. Ginko has mobility issues due to large tumors and Nui just won't respond favorably to any medication for her breathing issues. They both are struggling to keep weight on and I know sooner rather than after things go really bad is best. I don't want to wake up and find either has passed in the night so I'll bravely hold them and let them go in the kindest way possible- at home with our vet. I'm tearing up right now writing this. 

I wrote about them in a blog post so I won't repeat their back story, but I will say knowing there will never be another of either of them I wish I had more time. 

Their departure leaves me with only rat men, who will I'm sure comfort me after the girls' are buried on the bank of the St. Lawrence river.

For now I'll enjoy their last day of bumpy and wheezy popcorning and hope for cuddles and kisses later. 

My condolences to ask of you who have lost someone, this is hard. Thanks for reading


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very sad news ;(


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

It's been a sad day. We had fun today, tomorrow morning we'll have more cuddles.


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

sooooo sorry to hear you're going to have to go through the only thing our wee fuzzies ever do 'wrong', leave us. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

The girls were buried by the river this afternoon. I'm so thankful to have cared for them.
Thank you all for your kind wishes. I'm going to go cry for a while now... Scritches to all of your fuzzbutts!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So so sorry.. It's always so hard.. I saw some of your posts about them and they seemed like the sweetest little souls. I'm so sorry for your loss, but we will all agree with your decision that you did the right thing and made sure they didn't suffer too long in their condition. It seems very clear that they loved you back very much.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Last night, I was thinking of something I might write you to make you feel better... Despite a couple false starts, I couldn't come up with at thing... Instead I wound up playing with our new pup Misty and she made me feel better... 

I hope your other rats can help you find some comfort too.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Rat Daddy, it's the greatest thing, they did!! They are always such a joy to be around, but they were extra sweet yesterday


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Bob,

It was easier than I thought it would be. I think having a vet who came to my house and let me hold them instead of taking them in the back of a clinic never to be seen again made it more intimate and caring. I buried them snuggled together, as they lived.


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> So so sorry.. It's always so hard.. I saw some of your posts about them and they seemed like the sweetest little souls. I'm so sorry for your loss, but we will all agree with your decision that you did the right thing and made sure they didn't suffer too long in their condition. It seems very clear that they loved you back very much.


They absolutely were amazing girls! My first girls actually! I miss them so much. On my run today I ran past their grave and stood a minute. Felt better. I'm still pretty sad and I cry sort of randomly if I think about them. Such loves! Sigh...


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My fat little Heart Rat, Shawn, passed away 5 days ago, so I know how you're feeling. 
You did the right thing, letting them go.


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

2ratshack said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My fat little Heart Rat, Shawn, passed away 5 days ago, so I know how you're feeling.
> You did the right thing, letting them go.


 oh 2ratshack! I'm sorry about Shawn


----------

